# Fretboard Journal Issue 6



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Shameless self-promotion:

An article I wrote and photographed, for the quarterly publication, The Fretboard Journal, was shipped to bookstores this past week. In it, I recalled my experience building guitars alongside world-renowned luthier, Sergei de Jonge.

Needless to say I'm pretty pleased with the result, given I had not done this before (both the building and the writing). Check it out at your local Chapters! 

Publication: The Fretboard Journal - Summer 2007 (vol. 6) 
Cover art: BB King
Article: Dreaming the Build - My time on the farm with Sergei de Jonge p. 44-53
Words and photographs by Warren Gash


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wow, congrats!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

The Fretboard Journal's great....also very useful, as one gets a quarterly evaluation of Canada Post's continuing illiteracy problem....it says :sport-smiley-002:do not bend!!!!! 

Congrats on the article, I'll look for it.....scrunched into my supermailbox along with the latest radioactive Hummer model from the Source, coupons for chemical burgers and lawn treatment and flyers from all the local real estate agents who sleep with each other (literally).

Andy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I will be picking up a copy, great stuff :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice article. 

ajc


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I will be picking up a copy a soon as I get back to Canada. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Good stuff, Warren....I will keep a look out at the local book store...


----------

